# Sunn Radical



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Sweet looking rig, looks fast


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Posted a while back...but nice


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

my bad sorry


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

beautiful!


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

soooo clean in white.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

looks like a fun and low race bike. 

very light, must corner very well.


----------



## gruczniak (Jun 22, 2005)

I saw one some time ago(brown thou). Frame looks fast. 
Guy had stinky previously and sad that its night and day for racing. 

First time I sow it on www I thought that it looks to fragile. Well It doesn't in real. Looks fast and solid.


----------



## hardway (Jun 3, 2006)

looks fast and solid in that pic.


----------



## pcbsdusr (Apr 19, 2007)

I think it would look much better with a lower top tube...

Like this:


----------



## rmbnick (Jun 10, 2007)

pcbsdusr said:


> I think it would look much better with a lower top tube...
> 
> Like this:


the higher top tube makes it look differnt


----------



## pcbsdusr (Apr 19, 2007)

rmbnick said:


> the higher top tube makes it look differnt


Yes, retro. But it is a race bike right? The lower, the better...:thumbsup:


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Very nice indeed. It does look like a true DH racer, light and fast.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Here are some of my variations....


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Am I the only one here that doesn't like the stupid humpback look of the new Santa Cruz bikes?


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

wheelbase looks loooooong! that rear wheel might as well be a trail a bike.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Raptordude said:


> Am I the only one here that doesn't like the stupid humpback look of the new Santa Cruz bikes?


I like the look of the V-10, but I've always thought the Nomad looked a bit "female specific". It's just too curvy to look like a bad-ass trail bike.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

CharacterZero said:


> wheelbase looks loooooong! that rear wheel might as well be a trail a bike.


Looks like it needs the extra space to make room for the linkage and then for the wheel in full compression.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Here are some of my variations.... Cannondale style, Nomad style, Iron Horse style etc


I like the second one the best, but the original design doesn't bother me. In fact it looks a lot like a
commencal.

You forgot to make a "sling shot" version!!


----------



## Secace (Sep 8, 2004)

Yeah, and a monoque. Wish I had Photoshop skills. I can't even unlock my damn layers!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Secace said:


> Yeah, and a monoque. Wish I had Photoshop skills. I can't even unlock my damn layers!!!!!!!!!


Double click the lock


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I really like this one


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

CharacterZero said:


> wheelbase looks loooooong! that rear wheel might as well be a trail a bike.


Wheel Base just looks long.

Depending on which size you get: 1153 and 1178mm


----------



## Znarf (Nov 12, 2005)

Well, you guys haven´t seen the wheelbase of my large SX Trail with a Boxxer Ride on it.
In the low BB setting it´s just about as long as the U.S.S Enterprise. 
Love it nonetheless.


----------



## pcbsdusr (Apr 19, 2007)

rep_1969 said:


> I like the second one the best, but the original design doesn't bother me. In fact it looks a lot like a
> commencal.
> 
> You forgot to make a "sling shot" version!!


The second one is about the same as my modified drawing...










The section that reinforces the top tube/seat tube is just a U shaped alluminum reinforcement that replaces the tube in the second design. to make it lighter...

I dont like the Santa cruz thing myself either..


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

rep_1969 said:


> You forgot to make a "sling shot" version!!


 yeah :yesnod:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> yeah :yesnod:


You suck


----------



## pcbsdusr (Apr 19, 2007)

err.. The idea of the drawings was to lower the stand over height... 

The great feat of this design is that the whole suspension design is contained in the bottom of the frame. They could lower it as far as they wanted to....

Look at the new Empire from Qbikes for example. That's low... and a perimetric design as the old sunn frames as well... and has a BOS shock as well... I am sure people from "old" Sunn worked on that...


----------

